# 1.5" or 2" snowfalls?



## GMSNOW (Aug 11, 2006)

In MN the past few yrs we have not had a great deal of volume of 2+ inch snow falls. I have probably plowed my residential route on average 4-6 times each yr.

I thought I saw some services starting to plow thier residential route at 1.5 inches. How many of you plow your residential routes at 1.5 inches instead of the old standard 2 inch rule?

I thought this may create some more income and I love those 1.5 inch snow falls when it comes to plowing and $$ generated.

Thx for any input.

GM


----------



## WOOFSPLOW (Sep 17, 2003)

Around here most don't want you to drop the plow until 3-4" - some not 'till 6" - and others 8"+! Damn New Englanders


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I had one customer who wanted ANYTHING plowed and sanded. But usually, people around here would refuse to pay you to plow anything less than 3". I had one who wanted a 12" trigger (and not 12" accumulated, but 12" in one storm. He'd drive on anything less). I didn't plow for him after he told me that.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

2-3 inch on the residence. 1/4 inch on the high traffic commercial.


----------



## 2003Ranger (Jul 16, 2006)

Jay brown said:


> 2-3 inch on the residence. 1/4 inch on the high traffic commercial.


 Right on, that sounds about right on what the guys are going by around here.


----------

